# Grenzenlose Freiheit: 15 der besten Open-World-Games für Entdecker



## MaxFalkenstern (29. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Grenzenlose Freiheit: 15 der besten Open-World-Games für Entdecker* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Grenzenlose Freiheit: 15 der besten Open-World-Games für Entdecker


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. April 2012)

Outcast mal wieder vergessen?


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (29. April 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Outcast mal wieder vergessen?


 
Asche über mein Haupt! Beim nächsten Mal darfst Du dir eine Strafe für mich ausdenken.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. April 2012)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Asche über mein Haupt! Beim nächsten Mal darfst Du dir eine Strafe für mich ausdenken.




Ach ist nicht so schlimm  Immerhin hast du Gothic 2 mit eingebaut. Das ehrt dich wieder.
Ich hoffe nur immer, dass wenn man Outcast oft genug erwähnt, dass sich jemand erbarmt und einen 2ten Teil macht


----------



## Zero3172 (25. Juni 2012)

Und ich habe schon befürchtet, dass es kein Gothic in die Liste geschaft hat...


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Juni 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ach ist nicht so schlimm  Immerhin hast du Gothic 2 mit eingebaut. Das ehrt dich wieder.
> Ich hoffe nur immer, dass wenn man Outcast oft genug erwähnt, dass sich jemand erbarmt und einen 2ten Teil macht


 
Ich würde eher Gothic 3 oder Gothic 1 in die Liste aufnehmen, als Gothic 2. Gothic 2 bot zwar eine schön große Welt, aber die war in einzelne (große) Gebiete unterteilt, die man erst mit der Zeit frei spielte. In meinen Augen also kein Open World. 

Morrowind, Oblivion und Skyrim sind, obwohl ich nur Skyrim wirklich gesuchtet (!) habe, wohl die Open World-Games schlechthin. ;D Und dabei spiel ich ungern (mit Ausnahme der Gothic-Reihe) Open World-Games.


----------



## xXSoulmanXx (25. Juni 2012)

Dragons Dogma hat auch eine recht große Welt zum erkunden auf jedenfall um einiges größer als GTA :l


----------



## Chaz0r (25. Juni 2012)

Wollt grad sagen, Dragons Dogma fehlt aber sowas von!


----------



## sTormseeka (25. Juni 2012)

Day Z fehlt!


----------



## thoner79 (25. Juni 2012)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Wollt grad sagen, Dragons Dogma fehlt aber sowas von!


 
kommt nicht für PC, genauso wenig wie Red Dead Redemtion oder Xenoblade Chronicles, deshalb fehlt es in dieser Liste mal überhaupt nicht......


----------



## ING (25. Juni 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher Gothic 3 oder Gothic 1 in die Liste aufnehmen, als Gothic 2. Gothic 2 bot zwar eine schön große Welt, aber die war in einzelne (große) Gebiete unterteilt, die man erst mit der Zeit frei spielte. In meinen Augen also kein Open World


dann wäre gta aber auch kein open world


----------



## Squeale (25. Juni 2012)

Wenn dann Arma, nicht Day Z. 

Finde GTA V als Fortsetzung von GTA IV zu betiteln unangebracht.
Es ist ja keine direkte Fortsetzung, klingt aber so als ob sie es wäre.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> dann wäre gta aber auch kein open world


 
GTA hab ich nie gespielt, bis auf San Andreas. Hat mich nie wirklich interessiert. Also kann ich dazu so gut wie kaum was sagen.


----------



## Yooschi (25. Juni 2012)

Bin zwar kein WoW Fanboy (mehr), würde aber schon sagen dass es einen Platz in der Liste verdient hat. Hab ich früher stundenlang gezockt und fands richtig geil in der endlos fetten Welt jeden Ecken zu erkunden . In der Classic-Welt findet man zumindest in jedem schlupfwinkel noch ein Camp oder sowas .


----------



## Heeze (25. Juni 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ach ist nicht so schlimm  Immerhin hast du Gothic 2 mit eingebaut. Das ehrt dich wieder.
> Ich hoffe nur immer, dass wenn man Outcast oft genug erwähnt, dass sich jemand erbarmt und einen 2ten Teil macht


 
Kein 2ter Teil aber trotzdem interessant:

Outcast | open Outcast

Nette Mod


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (26. Juni 2012)

Heeze schrieb:


> Kein 2ter Teil aber trotzdem interessant:
> 
> Outcast | open Outcast
> 
> Nette Mod


 

Kenn ich.  Ich hoffe daraus wird was. 

Aber nur nochmal um sicher zu gehen: OUTCAST OUTCAST OUTCAST  Vllt ein paar google Treffer mehr^^


----------



## IlllIIlllI (1. Juli 2012)

wow was für ne scheiße ihr zockt.. naja typisch pcg community 
aber GTA 4 ist auch nicht viel besser das ist mit dsa überbewerteste game das ich kenne gleich nach minecraft


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juli 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> wow was für ne scheiße ihr zockt.. naja typisch pcg community
> aber GTA 4 ist auch nicht viel besser das ist mit dsa überbewerteste game das ich kenne gleich nach minecraft


 
Wow, was für ne Scheiße du immer schreibst ... kommt von dir eigentlich auch mal ein sinnvoller Kommentar oder willst du hier nur rumtrollen? Wäre dies mein Forum, wärst du schon längst gesperrt.

Zum Thema: Für mich ist Outcast eines der großartigsten Open World Spiele überhaupt. Damals leider ein wenig untergegangen wegen einigen Bugs und ENORMER Hardwareanforderungen. In kaum einem anderen Spiel hat man es, trotz einer großen, offenen Welt, geschafft, so gut eine Geschichte ohne Längen zu erzählen. Da können höchstens noch Gothic oder Ultima Ascension mithalten. Dazu noch die geniale Musik, das Weltdesign, die Atmosphäre, die Charaktere, die großartige deutsche Synchro-Arbeit ... wirklich schade, dass es davon wohl niemals eine offizielle Fortsetzung geben wird.

Morrowind muss ich an dieser Stelle natürlich auch noch erwähnen. Für mich eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten. So unendlich viele Möglichkeiten, die Freiheit, das Weltdesign ... Oblivion war dagegen ein blasses Spiegelbild und auch Skyrim kann da nicht annähernd mithalten, finde ich. Auch nach ca. 10 Jahren spiele ich es noch mehr oder weniger regelmäßig und hab das Gefühl immer noch nicht alles im Spiel zu kennen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (4. Juli 2012)

aha, aha... Interessant, soll jetz nich ironisch klingen aber halt..nein! heul doch!
 wirklich schade das es mich nie auch nur ansatzweise interessieren wird was du für Probleme hast.


----------



## bentrion (6. Juli 2012)

Und was haben diese Games mit "Koop-Games" zutun, wie auf der Hauptseite angepriesen?


----------

